#ubuntu-nl-klas 2011-05-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl-klas to: woe. 11 mei 2011 19.30 - 20.30: workshop Ubuntu vertalen, te  #Ubuntu-nl-klas |  Info: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/VertalenInleiding | Leiding: Hannie | Logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Let ook op eventueel andere workshops| Alle cursisten join ook: #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo, daar kun je vragen stellen aan de workshopleider.
 * FlipStonE is away, i'm off... [l/on][p/off] 
 * FlipStonE is back, i'm off..., gone 58s 
<JanC> FlipStonE: geen away-berichtjes aub  ☺
#ubuntu-nl-klas 2011-05-07
<Cugel> Vandaag: hoe maak je een cursus.
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> hoe maakt Cugel een cursus
<Cugel> #1 Python.
<Cugel> Python is een eenvoudige taal, waar je in veel landen goed mee terecht kunt.
<Cugel> We beginnen met het bekende "Hello, World".
<Cugel> SSSSsss SSssssSS SssSS.
<Cugel> Let op de punt aan het einde van de zin.
<leoquant> ツ knap
<Cugel> Vanaf volgende week had ik aan een cursus 'vrouwen versieren' gedacht. Enig vooronderzoek toont dat de behoefte daaraan bijna net zo groot is als aan Python. En het is in zekere zin ook 'oject-georiënteerd'.
<leoquant> Cugel, dan moet je echt je compu uitdoen en de hort op
<leoquant> je humor is een enorm voordeel
<leoquant> dat scheelt weer
<Cugel> Naar buiten, tja dat is voor die mensen geen optie vaak.
<leoquant> voor jou niet? gewoon compu uit doen
<leoquant> tis mooi weer
<leoquant> wat droog wel, maar alcohol smeert de keel
<leoquant> en sorry, geen cursus vandaag
<Cugel> Okee.
